# The New Audi Carbon Ski by Head



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Know-how drawn from skiing and motorsport has been used to develop the perfect ski. The Audi Carbon Ski concept is an eye-catching piece of sports equipment with a minimalist design that focuses fully on one premium material: carbon. The concept study was designed and developed at Audi Concept Design Munich – but like a racing car, it can only be mastered by a top professional. For this reason, the team surrounding chief designer Wolfgang Egger began working on the development of a serial-production ski with the ski specialists from Head. The Audi Carbon Ski may become available already in winter 2011/2012.

* Full Story *


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

I would switch from snowboarding for a day just to try these...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Even cooler would be if they'd do a matching snowboard.


----------



## rexxmann (Sep 4, 2002)

Since there was no mention of price, I am going to assume they cost "If you have to ask....". They sound like they would be a blast to try out. Is snowboarding as big in Europe as it is here? Maybe that's why they went with skis instead of a snowboard.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Unnecessary. My $0.02


----------

